
Two ways you can tell someone is sick just by looking at them - tickeydoc
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/01/two-ways-you-can-tell-someone-sick-just-looking-them
======
masonic
A better link:

[https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspb.2017.243...](https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspb.2017.2430)

